
New Snowden leaks reveal secret deals between Japan and NSA - a-smith
https://www.rt.com/news/386016-snowden-intercept-nsa-japan/
======
harry8
Pretty sure most people here would want to read the intercept article, rather
than RT telling you what is in that article...

[https://theintercept.com/2017/04/24/japans-secret-deals-
with...](https://theintercept.com/2017/04/24/japans-secret-deals-with-the-nsa-
that-expand-global-surveillance/)

------
andrewflnr
Why did this need to be leaked? Seems kind of ho-hum to me, but I'm no sort of
expert in international relations.

